# I complotti, quelli belli



## feather (17 Ottobre 2021)

C'è una miniera di meme come questo là fuori, alcuni sono fantastici


----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## Foglia (17 Ottobre 2021)

Sono bellissimi, mi viene da dire però non certo "riassuntivi" di chi, verso questo vaccino, nutre perplessità 

Una risata me la faccio , come me la sono fatta coi vari meme sul lockdown e  su Conte, ma non mascherano (o non riducono) il fatto che la realtà sia invece fonte di grande, e ben diversa riflessione 
Io non penso a complotti fatti "per sterminare" , ma ciò non toglie che pensi alla pericolosità di un vaccino.
I raduni fatti stile concerto (Freddie Mercury in foto  ), mi fanno certamente sorridere, ma non levano la questione sociale sottesa.
Così come i vari meme su Conte (se non fate i bravi vi levo il Natale, o roba simile) che giravano soprattutto in passato: mi fanno partecipe di alcuni stati d'animo, in tutta franchezza.... vissuti. Non nego che sia liberatorio farci una risata sopra, mettere in ridicolo pure certi aspetti, ma non tutto si cancella buttandola in vacca.... 

Chiudo comunque perché ho compreso lo spirito del 3D, e non voglio portare altra "pesantezza"


----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> ho compreso lo spirito del 3D


L'ho messo su Happy Hour apposta, non voleva essere un trattato di scienze politiche


----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2021)

Adesso se ti esce il figlio del colore sbagliato puoi sempre dare la colpa al vaccino sperimentale


----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> View attachment 9663


----------



## feather (13 Novembre 2021)




----------



## MariLea (13 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Ulisse (13 Novembre 2021)




----------



## perplesso (13 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> View attachment 9698


Va beh lui lo sa cosa prende....


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> View attachment 9696


Speriamo rimanga NTA e non diventi STI.


----------



## ologramma (13 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> View attachment 9698


le dogre invece gli facevano bene


----------

